# Kaleef Question



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I am hoping to speak with someone who has a lot of knowledge about Kaleef pedigrees.

For reasons I'd like to keep off the boards, please PM me if you have a lot of knowledge about litters born in 2006-2007 from Georgia, not WV.

I'd prefer not to contact Jim or Sheree, but if after PMing some of you and getting some answers, I may contact Sheree.

Sorry for the ambiguity of the post, it'll make more sense in the PM.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jimmy Moses's dogs so mainly AKC Showlines 

Kaleef German Shepherds - Geneva, Genuine Risk, Pacino, Manhattan, Valle -

For those who are looking to learn (though probably not helpful to the OP at all  )


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

If anybody's lurking-

Just talked to Sheree briefly. She's on her way back from Canada and is going to call me this afternoon.

So excited! I can finally find out EVERYTHING about my dog!!!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Please let us know what you find out. Jimmy Moses has been involved with AKC showline GSDs for a little over 50 years.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Absolutely.

The biggest reason why I'm finally reaching out almost 5 years after rescuing my Buggimonster is that he's probably close to 8, and he's at the age where I need to start knowing what to expect health-wise based on whatever his pedigree/lineage.

She was super kind on the phone and definitely indicated she has more information to offer us.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Sheree called us back; she's such a rockstar/awesome/patient person.

She's still on the road, but right now, based on what we know about the Buggimonster's show handler and some other key details, Sheree thinks that Buggi is a Dallas x Quintessential pup. Once she gets home, she's going to confirm this for us.

All these years of wondering, and finally mustering up the courage to call her... after talking to her, don't know why it took so long to call her.


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

That is great. Dallas was an awesome dog. I like the Kaleef dogs.


----------

